# Aurelian Update - On sale 17th Oct.



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Aurelian-update-more-copies-and-free-shipping.html

And now extended to 6,000 copies with two seperate editions.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Anoooooother month of waiting. Man. Oh well, totally worth it. Right?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

£20 despite it not even being that collectable?


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Ill still be going for Gold version, its good they realized the demand and are making a silver edition so people can at least get the book if they are not interested in the signature.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I've begun to disagree with the limited edition novella concept, and I think this is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

well my girlfriend is now on the case so no need for me to worry


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Free shipping as well. This has certainly helped repair some of the damage caused by yesterdays debacle. :so_happy:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Free shipping? Awesome.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Considering it was £10 that is quite a generous boon.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol an extra tenner for a signature? Silver for me i think.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Lol an extra tenner for a signature? Silver for me i think.


Actually I think it's an extra tenner for a signature and artwork.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeaaaaah I'm still going with silver, the artwork will appear on the net anyway.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I will try to get myself a Gold one, since shipping was free, was it not...?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The silver edition, does this mean that things being shipped in the same order will be for free as well or does this only apply to the gold edition? Well Im hoping to get gold, but either will do fine.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Considering it was £10 that is quite a generous boon.


Very generous, shipping to the US was 36 dollars :laugh:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

nice. what i'm most proud of is the chance to give Aaron more royalties off each copy. i'm glad he'll get a chance to make more money as well. that never hurts in today's world. 

CP


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Those 6,000 copies will still sell out in under 24 hours.

At least I've now got a 100% increased chance of getting a copy. Of course, it'll still be a low chance, but increased odds are increased odds.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

50$? Almost as much as a gd xbox game. Meh, I think not.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

AK74Bob said:


> 50$? Almost as much as a gd xbox game. Meh, I think not.


If you are going with that comparison, the xbox game is worth prob 30 bucks when you leave the store, the book is prob worth a 100  It is a lot of money for a book though hehe


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Some xbox games are worth the money as you can get well over a hundred hours of enjoyment out of them. How can the same be said for a hundred page book? His Night Lords novels are 400 pages and cost like 8 or 9 bucks. This is a short story that is 50 dollars, 30 if you don't get the sig. ADB is good, but even he is not that good.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

signed books are always worth a premium. Especially those written by New York Times Bestsellers. You will double or triple your money during resale. Especially with limited run, collectors editions. I don't know how you don't understand that. That's one of the basics of the book market... you can't compare print media to video games. They're two separate entities. 

CP


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Whatever, it seems like too much of a hassle to get stuff directly from black library. I usually only buy 40k stuff from amazon at greatly reduced prices.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

AK74Bob said:


> Whatever, it seems like too much of a hassle to get stuff directly from black library. I usually only buy 40k stuff from amazon at greatly reduced prices.


Not in this case...these won't be available on amazon and on ebay i assure you it will be double price the next day...

CP is right, on ltd eds. you earn more money on resale


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> nice. what i'm most proud of is the chance to give Aaron more royalties off each copy. i'm glad he'll get a chance to make more money as well. that never hurts in today's world.
> 
> CP


Nope. Was paid a flat fee. That was when it was only 1,000 copies being printed.

Have learned my lesson.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That's terrible


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Nope. Was paid a flat fee. That was when it was only 1,000 copies being printed.
> 
> Have learned my lesson.


Ugh thats really terrible.....did it state 1000 in the contract? Could have some wiggle room if it did maybe. Just finished First Heretic on vacation last week btw, awesome stuff =)


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Grendelrt said:


> Ugh thats really terrible.....did it state 1000 in the contract? Could have some wiggle room if it did maybe. Just finished First Heretic on vacation last week btw, awesome stuff =)


I'm not complaining, actually. I did it largely for the coolness factor. 

I'm currently in two minds as to whether I'd ever do another one, for various reasons.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Can I ask why it was decided to do Butcher Nails as an Audio Drama and not a full book? I was hoping to read a book based around the World Eaters, but I'm getting the feeling they won't get one now.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97216

Post 5

edit: Taking account of ADB's comments and the cover art for Butcher's Nails, it appears that the audio drama will take place before After De'shea (but that's just speculation on my part).


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Nope. Was paid a flat fee. That was when it was only 1,000 copies being printed.
> 
> Have learned my lesson.


Thats really bad. Although I suppose there might be an extra reward for you after these are sold due to the extremely popular demand.

I have just sent reminders for both editions. I don't really care which one I get but I certainly want one!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

increaso said:


> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97216
> 
> Post 5
> 
> edit: Taking account of ADB's comments and the cover art for Butcher's Nails, it appears that the audio drama will take place before After De'shea (but that's just speculation on my part).


Aha awesome!


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I'm not complaining, actually. I did it largely for the coolness factor.
> 
> I'm currently in two minds as to whether I'd ever do another one, for various reasons.


The way Black Library has handled the collectors editions has been very poor. I am hoping with this last time blowing up in their face that they are now on the right path. I think the decision to make two editions was a good start, denying your fans content is just bad business.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Can I ask why it was decided to do Butcher Nails as an Audio Drama and not a full book? I was hoping to read a book based around the World Eaters, but I'm getting the feeling they won't get one now.


Because it came down to this:

1. Wait until 2013 for a World Eaters novel.

...or:

1. Get a World Eaters audio drama in 2012 that sets up a novel.
2. Get a World Eaters novel in 2013, as well.

It's not about either/or. It's about it being better that there's both.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Because it came down to this:
> 
> 1. Wait until 2013 for a World Eaters novel.
> 
> ...


Great  Increaso did point me to the thread where you mentioned this as I really didn't know, I just forgot to quote him when I responsed with "Aha Awesome!"

Can't wait


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Because it came down to this:
> 
> 1. Wait until 2013 for a World Eaters novel.
> 
> ...


Is that by any chance the book you-are-not-allowed-to-talk-about-yet?


----------

